# Mathematica 7.0 on FBSD 8



## monty_hall (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm writing this as I'm hoping somebody can help make this less hackish.  The following installs and places icon into gnome menu.  


 run [cmd=]/compat/linux/bin/bash[/cmd]
 run [cmd=]MathInstaller[/cmd] from cd or other iso mountpoint etc.  I used all defaults.
 Ignore exit error - and exit bash
 With favorite editor, edit mathematica, math, Mathematica, and MathKernel in the /usr/local/bin directory.
 #!/bin/sh -> #!/compat/linux/bin/sh
 Change cases: "Linux)" -> "FreeBSD)"

 With same editor, edit mathematica & Mathematica:
ORIG_FONTCONFIG_FILE="/etc/fonts/fonts.conf" -> ORIG_FONTCONFIG_FILE="/usr/local/etc/fonts/fonts.conf"​
 [cmd=]ln -s /compat/linux/usr/local/share/applications/wolfram-mathematica.desktop /usr/local/share/applications[/cmd]
 run [cmd=]update-desktop-database[/cmd]
 copy or symlink contents of subdirectories of /compat/linux/usr/local/share/icons/... to /usr/local/share/icons.
 Pick an icon you'd like to appear in the gnome menu and copy or symlink any wolfram-mathematica.png from the /compat/linux/usr/local/share/icons directory to /usr/local/share/pixmaps.


mathematica 6 or 7 runs a lot better - appearance, crash, and sound wise - under FreeBSD's 8.0 linux_base-f10 than linux_base-fc4.


Monty


----------



## everypot (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm using FreeBSD 8.0 RC3 + linux_base-f10+ KDE 4.3  and just installed Mathematica 6.

I don't find any 

```
ORIG_FONTCONFIG_FILE="/etc/fonts/fonts.conf"
```
 in /usr/local/bin/mathematica & Mathematica
I don't have /local in  /compat/linux/usr/.

My wolfram-mathematica.desktop is in /usr/local/kde4/share/applications/, not /usr/local/share/applications

I have /usr/local/kde4/share/icons/mono/scalable/apps/mathematica.svgz,  not /compat/linux/usr/local/share/icons/wolfram-mathematica.png

Are you using gnome?



			
				monty_hall said:
			
		

> [*] With same editor, edit mathematica & Mathematica:
> ORIG_FONTCONFIG_FILE="/etc/fonts/fonts.conf" -> ORIG_FONTCONFIG_FILE="/usr/local/etc/fonts/fonts.conf"​[*] [cmd=]ln -s /compat/linux/usr/local/share/applications/wolfram-mathematica.desktop /usr/local/share/applications[/cmd]
> [*] run [cmd=]update-desktop-database[/cmd]
> [*] copy or symlink contents of subdirectories of /compat/linux/usr/local/share/icons/... to /usr/local/share/icons.
> ...


----------



## monty_hall (Nov 30, 2009)

* I'm running gnome.

* For MMA 6.0, I used linux-f8 on freebsd 7.2, IIRC, I didn't have to do anything other than install from linux bash.  My ruler/zoom worked on 1st execution of mma.  2+ executions, didn't work(unless I opened a document that was saved with an exposed toolbar).  Using mma w/ default font size was a pain...

* For MMA 7.0, I didn't have luck w/ linux-f8, but it worked fine for me under fbsd 8 linux-f10.  This time, I had to modify the scripts for fonts.  So far, everything seems to work.  I've never contributed a port, but I may try breaking my teeth on this - to have it install/uninstall to proper directories.


----------



## everypot (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks. I will try mathematica 7 on fb8. Could you explain how to modify the fonts scripts?


----------

